

Ask HN: Generally speaking, Do Indians Startups Suck at Marketing - Chirag

I ask this not as a bitter person but as a straight forward questions. These days I am working a lot with lot of multi-location teams and more often I get this remark sometime frankly on my face or behind my back. Is this something of a stereotype like "German engineering" is great or this is actually means something.
======
mahmud
Indians are the backbone of the corporate software industry. They make the
products and others do the branding and sales.

This happens with all the mass producing countries where labor is cheap; China
has weak brands in every industry, and all their most successful products are
sold under foreign brands. Japan, Korea and Taiwan used to be the same way. I
say give China and India time, and pretty soon their works will develop their
own cachet.

------
kordless
I would say yes, based on my personal experience with a fairly successful
Indian startup stealing my logo and 3/4 of my name:
[http://img.skitch.com/20091014-b93ddncw2197542p9triy9397x.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20091014-b93ddncw2197542p9triy9397x.jpg)

I might be biased though! :)

~~~
barredo
But it's a totally different font!

------
oldgregg
Probably. But you also have to consider the cross-cultural communication gap.
You have to spend quite a bit of time in a culture before you can market
effectively. No doubt most Americans are pretty lousy at marketing in India.

------
aditya
I dunno. What's the most well known Indian startup out there?

I can't tell. Slideshare comes to mind, but it was founded in CA with offices
in Delhi. So maybe they do suck at marketing.

~~~
chaosprophet
Um... Zoho??? Or maybe it's too big to be considered a startup anymore???

~~~
Chirag
Zoho is big enough for a startup.

